# responsible pitbull owner



## drno (Jul 3, 2010)

i don't know how many times i have read in this forum the need to rotate and separate your dogs if you have more than 1 and to carry a break stick to break up any potential fights. all good advice but this is not the sign of a responsible owner, but a selfish owner. breeders aside--why would anyone who believes that at any given moment their dogs (2 or more) are going to get into a fight that could result in one or more of their dogs getting injured or killed that they are a responsible owner. what kind of life is it to be locked in a cage for 1/2 or more of more of your life. if you know you have a da breed then the responsible thing is to have only one. since many have said pit bulls don't need canine companionship the addition of another dog ( especially another da one) is for the owners own satisfaction not for the dogs.
i know this post will bet met with strong opinions but think of you dog not yourself beforehand.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I have no choice, I rescue. Most of us that have multiples have a schedule to make sure all get their needs. It takes a lot and isnt easy, not anything I would recommend for the average dog owner. If you have a good setup and a good system, it's do-able. I also have help from my family so it's not me alone.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

If one has the time to spend giving each dog his or her own attention time then there is nothing selfish about crating and rotating


----------



## drno (Jul 3, 2010)

redog, bless you for your rescue work--your situation is not what i am taking about--you are helping to save the lives of the dogs you take care of so that they can live to see a better life.
circlemkennels-as i said in the post ,i was not talking about breeding kennels, you also have no choice but the choice was yours ---not the dogs 

i am referring to pet owners who just want another dog with the full knowledge of what the dogs are going to be subject to. i don't believe in the their quite happy bullshit , but consider how much happier they would be.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I dunno... now I only have one dog, and he is not DA to my knowledge. But if I were to get another dog the plan would be for them to be together when I am home and can supervise and then crated seprately while im gone. And see how that goes. But IF I were to have a dog that develop a need for space weather it be from DA or just gre old and cranky, I would rather crate and rotate than give up a dog. Now that's selfish, not being able to handle ur own situation and "dumping" ur problem on someone else. 

Just my 2 cents....


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

Crate-rotate doesn't mean lock a dog in a cage for half the day, it simply means not allowing the dogs to interact. I have three dogs who all get along currently but when fostering or introducing a new dog, or if one is injured/sick they can all be kept apart without any being crated. Gates, tiedowns, kennels, chain setups, exercise pen, a bedroom, it doesn't have to be an actual crate. I can have all three dogs downstairs with us without being in contact with each other. You have to know your limits for space and time obviously but there's nothing wrong with keeping multiple dogs.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

drno said:


> i don't know how many times i have read in this forum the need to rotate and separate your dogs if you have more than 1 and to carry a break stick to break up any potential fights. all good advice but this is not the sign of a responsible owner, but a selfish owner. breeders aside--why would anyone who believes that at any given moment their dogs (2 or more) are going to get into a fight that could result in one or more of their dogs getting injured or killed that they are a responsible owner. what kind of life is it to be locked in a cage for 1/2 or more of more of your life. if you know you have a da breed then the responsible thing is to have only one. since many have said pit bulls don't need canine companionship the addition of another dog ( especially another da one) is for the owners own satisfaction not for the dogs.
> i know this post will bet met with strong opinions but think of you dog not yourself beforehand.


Is not the need for a pet a result of selfishness?? Unless your dog(s) are working dogs then ownership of a pet is the result of selfishness. To go so far and define at what extent a pet owner is selfish well that's just ridiculous. If you ask me the whole thing stems from selfishness. Can you be selfish and remain a good pet owner? I think the majority of the time you can, because a majority of pet owners are selfish. That's why we have pets.


----------



## drno (Jul 3, 2010)

rabbit- you can carry your line of reasoning to any extreme you want---for example having children is selfish unless you are having them only to carry on the human race. humans are more or less selfish by nature but not all their actions are selfish ( there are few of us that are mother teresa) . just because owing a dog provides companionship ,when you go out of your way to provide the best for that animal and from the number of threads on feeding, conditioning and medical care members here provide their dogs i don't look at them as being selfish.
i can well afford to pay any price for a dog but i have only had rescue dogs in my 50 plus yrs of dog ownership and never picked a dog by its looks. my dogs are never left alone unless a situation like a medical emergency ( i take them with me when i go out unless my wife is staying home with them- i bought a motor so we could take the dogs with us when we travelled. i have owned blind and deaf dogs and my dogs welfare has always come first .


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I raised and bred Drathars as a child, I never had an issue. I owned multi-breed dogs, (Aussie, Rottie, Mastiff) never had an issue. As time went and the first two went to the rainbow bridge, I was left with just the Mastiff. I came onto this breed by default. Someone asked me to doggy sit for 2wks, the owners never came back. We searched for them for a long time with no success. I would never give up on a dog and send it to the shelter. The Mastiff and Pit got along great as did the other dogs in my life. 6 mths later my Mastiff decided he no longer accepted the Pit in his life and blind-sided him and attacked. I was in the backyard supervising them as I always do, I saw it coming but wasn't fast enough to get in between them. Have you ever been in or witnessed a real live dog fight? I bet you haven't. Even though mine were trained nothing stopped them. The Mastiff had death in his eyes, he wanted that Pit dead! The Pit was only defending himself. After numerous vet visits and a lot of $, we crated and rotated. We had barriers to separate their movement. My husband and I also chose to live in separate parts of the house and bedrooms so neither dog would feel left out. We had to assure safety for everyone. C&R is not hard if you are willing to do the work, and it doesn't mean an animal is secluded for half his day. It means protecting the one's you love and not pawning them off to other's or a shelter. You deal with the DA. Unfortunately, I had to put my Mastiff down due to the him breaking his barrier and attacking. This fight was more vicious and I ended up with a broken wrist and numerous bites. He was not trying to hurt me, he was after the Pit. I still would of kept him and fixed them both up but in the end I couldn't risk the thought of the children in my life being injured if another situation occurred and the children got caught up in the middle of it. I would never give him to another because I knew he had DA. My Pit still has not shown signs of DA at 3y/o but I can tell you he is DR to black dogs. He's reactive because I feel they remind him of my Mastiff.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

drno said:


> rabbit- you can carry your line of reasoning to any extreme you want---for example having children is selfish unless you are having them only to carry on the human race. humans are more or less selfish by nature but not all their actions are selfish ( there are few of us that are mother teresa) . just because owing a dog provides companionship ,when you go out of your way to provide the best for that animal and from the number of threads on feeding, conditioning and medical care members here provide their dogs i don't look at them as being selfish.
> i can well afford to pay any price for a dog but i have only had rescue dogs in my 50 plus yrs of dog ownership and never picked a dog by its looks. my dogs are never left alone unless a situation like a medical emergency ( i take them with me when i go out unless my wife is staying home with them- i bought a motor so we could take the dogs with us when we travelled. i have owned blind and deaf dogs and my dogs welfare has always come first .


I was just addressing the fact that you said having multiple pit type dogs is selfish. I think as a human 98% of our actions are done out of selfishness nothing more nothing less. I'm not going to be condescending and ask you how only having rescue dogs has made you feel or why you felt the need to bring it up but I will conclude by saying that the basic concept of pet ownership is based on selfishness.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

rabbit said:


> I was just addressing the fact that you said having multiple pit type dogs is selfish. I think as a human 98% of our actions are done out of selfishness nothing more nothing less. I'm not going to be condescending and ask you how only having rescue dogs has made you feel or why you felt the need to bring it up but I will conclude by saying that the basic concept of pet ownership is based on selfishness.


:goodpost: Motives behind actions...a philosophical can of worms.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I would think even if half their life is in a crate, which isn't the case, that would be better than death. Most dogs love their crates and take enjoyment having their own space. If its done correctly, there is nothing selfish about it IMO. I find me not wanting to deal with it and not wanting to do everything twice selfish more than those who chose to keep all their pets safe and happy.


----------



## SHARON MOYA (Feb 8, 2007)

Many people have multi-pit households where the dogs are only crated when the owner is not able to supervise. This is not really any different from a single dog household where a dog is crated when unsupervised to prevent household damage... 

As for people that have 2 or more DA dogs that have to be rotated. I guess if the owner was home a lot so that each dog spent no more time in a crate than a single dog household that crates the dog while at work and asleep, then there really isn't a difference there either....

I do know a few show people that crate their dogs all the time and only let them out for short periods to stretch their legs and potty a few times a day. I don't like that at all... 

My dogs spend at least 14 hours a day in their runs unless the weather is horrible, or we are at a show where they have to be crated. But that is only for a couple days until we get home.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I have six dogs (all Mixed breeds) Lucy and Eddie are both 9 years old and they havent seen each other in almost 5 years. Both get 6 hours of "pack time" in the yard with the others. Plus 1 on 1 for training or workout every day. Lucy sleeps on a cozy bed in my bedroom and Eddie sleeps in my sons room. All my dogs get plenty of attention and care because I am set up for multiples. My 4 kids are from 12 to 23 and they know the importance of handling apbts and other loser dog breeds properly, so it's a team effort. Most pet owners aren't set up for this lifestyle and multiple dogs shouldn't be encouraged, But some do anyway. I've seen 5 dogs crated for 20 hours a day in an apartment for their whole lives. I don't like it but they were safe, happy and very loved and cared for so I won't bash them for it.
Great topic and insight here,


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

SHARON MOYA said:


> Many people have multi-pit households where the dogs are only crated when the owner is not able to supervise. This is not really any different from a single dog household where a dog is crated when unsupervised to prevent household damage...
> 
> As for people that have 2 or more DA dogs that have to be rotated. I guess if the owner was home a lot so that each dog spent no more time in a crate than a single dog household that crates the dog while at work and asleep, then there really isn't a difference there either....
> 
> ...


:goodpost: Even if I had one dog then that one dog would be crated or otherwise contained when there was nobody home.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What is it that you think a dog needs that they don't get in a multi crate and rotate home to be happy?

When a dog lays in one spot in the living room for 4 hours how is that so different from an owner choosing for that 1 spot to be a crate rather than the living room floor?

I always find thinking like yours to be extremely funny and would love to know what you think my dogs are missing from being in a multi crate and rotate home.

My dogs get played with daily, training for OB, WP and now IPO several times a week, they all get to hang around in the living room with me and have everything from tugs and Jolley balls to their Nylabone that we play with... They don't seem to know they are missing out on some grand life of being an only dog.

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/46218-pictures-training-today.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/4...ther-dogs-pictures-videos-added-2-videos.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/44740-crixus-xena-spock-just-chillin-kg-kitten.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/44275-crew.html


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You can look at my signature and see that I have two dogs, of different breeds. It just so happens that my mutt boy is more DA than my APBT is. They're not DA towards each other, but they do have their moments when they have to be separated. They are both Food Aggressive with each other, so that's one example. They're jealous of each other, even though each one gets 1 on 1 time with me. If I try to spend time with them together, my mutt boy paws my girl, grabs her by her back legs and yanks her away from me so he can attempt to get his big butt in my lap. She retorts with snapping and growling and that has resulted in minor scraps that I'm able to break up in just a matter of seconds. Also, although my boy is neutered, my girl is in tact, and when she's in heat, I separate them to prevent them attempting to tie. This may sound crazy, but even though he's neutered, they can and will tie, and I don't want to deal with her going through a false pregnancy. Does that make me selfish? Maybe, but I'm preventing it from happening because I don't want her to go through the pain, anguish and depression of a false pregnancy. 

There are many reasons to separate dogs, aside from DA and IMO, it's not selfish at all. Personally, I would feel it was more selfish to not be responsible for your dogs. I find it responsible to do things a certain way with multiple dogs, to show your love and respect for each dog. Not to be mean or cold-hearted here, but dogs don't think/feel on the same level as we do, and for people like you who think they do, they are just humanizing the dogs. We see traits in our dogs that we can only relate to in a human manner, like the jealousy I mentioned earlier between my dogs. They may not even really know what jealousy is, but they display certain quirks that would make a human think of jealousy first. 

The best thing I can tell you is try not to compare the dogs to humans when it comes to emotions and thought process. I know its easier said than done, but you do have to remember they are merely animals and don't have the ability to think through complex situations like humans do.


----------



## drno (Jul 3, 2010)

well , it's interesting that most if not all of the responses are from owners who do crate and rotate so there is a bit of bias in the responders ( intended or not).


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i crate but do not rotate. i only has one dog lol and i know Ames only has one dog too.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a multi dog home. I don't have to crate and rotate because the chihuahua is always in a bed or behind a person, but if I had to crate and rotate, I would. Ecko sleeps 80% of the day away, he doesn't mind doing it in his crate wether I am home or not. He gets his love time and I take him on daily walks. I don't think it's unfair to the dog at all to crate and rotate, as long as the dog is happy and cared for properly.


----------



## Shelby-N-Zues (Oct 21, 2012)

up:upruns::doggy: 






I personally only have one dog a soon to be 5yr old male Pit I've always had a one dog family but my mother and her 4yr old female Rottie came to live with us the begining of the year.Neither dog has ever been crated and get along well but don't eat or sleep together!Just cause I don't crate Zeus doesn't mean I don't think it's a great method of training and living even for a single dog home.My good friends have 3 a German Shepard mix a boxer pit mix and a new pitbull puppy they use the crate and rotate method with their dogs and there dogs are perfectly Healthy and Happy.Honestly I've tried putting Zues in one of their crates while we were visiting he was shaking so hard in there I thought he was gonna have a heart attack it's not for him He's a SPOILED go everywhere I go boy and that's fine with me.He had a rough start in life so I over indulged him from the day I got him. Honestly when the time comes for me to get another dog (A LONG TIME FROM NOW) I really will consider crate training I use to think it was kind of mean when I first heard of it but after reading up on it and the proper way to do it it's nothing but both beneficial for Dog and Owner!So no it's not just Crate users who see the benefits of it


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

well my dogs aren't DA they do well together. I read up on crate rotate and it sounded so practical. I like giving them one on one time. I know it's easier to train them and they've bonded better with me than each other which means if there was ever an emergency they'd look to me for leadership before looking towards each other. I know I could have trained them well without it but it made it so much easier and when asked I recommend it for all first time owners regardless of breed


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shelby-N-Zues said:


> Honestly I've tried putting Zues in one of their crates while we were visiting he was shaking so hard in there I thought he was gonna have a heart attack it's not for him He's a SPOILED go everywhere I go boy and that's fine with me.He had a rough start in life so I over indulged him from the day I got him.


I am not at all going after you just using this statement as a point.

I highly encourage people to crate train their dogs for this reason. If something were to happen to you (people in general not this person in specific) say you get hospitalized and your dog has to be boarded, but your dog has always been able to just be in it's house doing whatever without being confined or left alone. Now you have a dog that may flip out, cause it's self amazing amounts of stress, possibly bite, or harm it's self because this is a completely unfamiliar experience.

I have seen many dogs ruined from people treating them like children and causing separation and other anxieties in the dog. When accidents happen to an owner you can't explain whats going on to the dog and have the dog understand. They are not people they are dogs.

Again poster this is not directed at you, just using your words for base of my example.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

drno said:


> well , it's interesting that most if not all of the responses are from owners who do crate and rotate so there is a bit of bias in the responders ( intended or not).


Odin is right, I have one dog so I do not have to crate and rotate. I own a 2 family with my sister and my cat stays in the upstairs apartment and my dog stays in the downstairs apartment. No bias on my part, I know a lot of people who make it work. Just like Holly said where a dog sleeps doesn't matter as long as they are worked and loved.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

drno said:


> i don't know how many times i have read in this forum the need to rotate and separate your dogs if you have more than 1 and to carry a break stick to break up any potential fights. *NOT somthing I advise and a good deal of detail missing from the training and handling bit of others who've offered close advise..* all good advice but this is not the sign of a responsible owner, but a selfish owner.*What your touching on is an epidemic called anti social behavior, cause pet hording. Almost anyone who has more than one animal has this to some to degree, even a ranch/farm owner* *OKAY IM ENTERING MY OWN PUNCTUATION to understand this better..* breeders aside--why would anyone who believes*:* that at any given moment their dogs*,* (2 or more)*,* are going to get into a fight*?**<<<<------{{{{{{run on sentence in form of a question with not end, this is the end of your question...* that could result in one or more of their dogs getting injured or killed that they are a responsible owner. *<<<<<------------{{{{{{this is a seperate question, a follow up or delivery question... * what kind of life is it to be locked in a cage for 1/2 or more of more of your life. *<<<<-----------{{{{{{ Is this a question or a statement???*if you know you have a da breed then the responsible thing is to have only one. *<<<<<-----------{{{{{{ This is ideal for most people in apartment or anyone living in town that is not a seasoned bulldog owner*. since many have said pit bulls *(APBTs, ASTs, SBTs, ABs, ABully, directly and how many indirectly)* don't need canine companionship the addition of another dog ( especially another da one) is for the owners own satisfaction not for the dogs.
> i know this post will bet met with strong opinions but think of you dog not yourself beforehand.


If I were you I would re read this post; get a good barring on exactly what your trying to say. Dont try.. short and sweet..

People who don't know much about dogs shouldn't have more than one dog if they choose to own an APBT or a bulldog from pit fighting lineage.

I believe this is what your trying to say ^^^^ and it is a strong opinion however, it is not with out merit. That being said there is nothing wrong with crating a dog properly and if your against crating all together than look at the working PD and service dogs.. LOL unless working or training they are in a cage, crate, kennel, or holding cell of a pursuit vehicle. Those dogs are just as happy as these bulldogs in a "crate" living style; why such a humaniac stance against crating? Mills and people with 20 dogs in small yard or 5 dogs in an apartment I can understand but over all most highend working dogs besides the alaskan sled dogs spend a good deal of life in a crate, kennel, or "cage", but you've got to organize your thoughts into rational sense before just dumping something you hope to be a drama bomb.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

My own stock if not being worked, training or conditioning you'll usually find them either in crate or chain spot.. I give them their pet lovin' after a hard day and occasionally let one sleep with us in the bed then the other the next night.

I'd be damned if they ain't healthy or happy.

Personally i'd rather see no "pet breeder" or "pet owner" or "show breeder" with no intentions of function, takes care of the problems across the board.. I some what get what i guess you are attempting to say though not entirely right or wrong, more or less opinion and stated.


----------



## Shelby-N-Zues (Oct 21, 2012)

I take no offense I agree!I wasn't looking or prepared to get a dog when I got Zeus he was in a terrible situation and I couldn't leave him in it!He was a Super Anxious dog when I first got him still a little stressed at times but 100% better then he was.I didn't research into the breed just baby'd him to make him feel safe and secure just like you would do an abused child.I know now that was WRONG!I had no prejudice or preference to any breed of dog but the last 4 yrs have taught me Many people do and I wish I would've known then what I know now it would have helped Zeus deal with his issues a lot easier and faster.Don't worry about offending me that's what I joined for constructive criticism and advice now that I've had a Pitbull I'm hooked absolutely love em and in the future the more I learn the easier it will be to understand and raise a HAPPY HEALTHY DOG!


----------



## Shelby-N-Zues (Oct 21, 2012)

Shelby-N-Zues said:


> I take no offense I agree!I wasn't looking or prepared to get a dog when I got Zeus he was in a terrible situation and I couldn't leave him in it!He was a Super Anxious dog when I first got him still a little stressed at times but 100% better then he was.I didn't research into the breed just baby'd him to make him feel safe and secure just like you would do an abused child.I know now that was WRONG!I had no prejudice or preference to any breed of dog but the last 4 yrs have taught me Many people do and I wish I would've known then what I know now it would have helped Zeus deal with his issues a lot easier and faster.Don't worry about offending me that's what I joined for constructive criticism and advice now that I've had a Pitbull I'm hooked absolutely love em and in the future the more I learn the easier it will be to understand and raise a HAPPY HEALTHY DOG!


Again poster this is not directed at you, just using your words for base of my example.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:


> You can look at my signature and see that I have two dogs, of different breeds. It just so happens that my mutt boy is more DA than my APBT is. They're not DA towards each other, but they do have their moments when they have to be separated. They are both Food Aggressive with each other, so that's one example. They're jealous of each other, even though each one gets 1 on 1 time with me. If I try to spend time with them together, my mutt boy paws my girl, grabs her by her back legs and yanks her away from me so he can attempt to get his big butt in my lap. She retorts with snapping and growling and that has resulted in minor scraps that I'm able to break up in just a matter of seconds. Also, although my boy is neutered, my girl is in tact, and when she's in heat, I separate them to prevent them attempting to tie. This may sound crazy, but even though he's neutered, they can and will tie, and I don't want to deal with her going through a false pregnancy. Does that make me selfish? Maybe, but I'm preventing it from happening because I don't want her to go through the pain, anguish and depression of a false pregnancy.
> 
> There are many reasons to separate dogs, aside from DA and IMO, it's not selfish at all. Personally, I would feel it was more selfish to not be responsible for your dogs. I find it responsible to do things a certain way with multiple dogs, to show your love and respect for each dog. Not to be mean or cold-hearted here, but dogs don't think/feel on the same level as we do, and for people like you who think they do, they are just humanizing the dogs. We see traits in our dogs that we can only relate to in a human manner, like the jealousy I mentioned earlier between my dogs. They may not even really know what jealousy is, but they display certain quirks that would make a human think of jealousy first.
> 
> The best thing I can tell you is try not to compare the dogs to humans when it comes to emotions and thought process. I know its easier said than done, but you do have to remember they are merely animals and don't have the ability to think through complex situations like humans do.


I agree complete with what was stated. I have 2 dogs. One is a blue heeler lab mix and my boy is a pitbull staffy mix. I do not crate and rotate them. Therefore. As was stated, I am not biased on it. People have reasoning to crate their dogs. I have family that has to crate and rotate because after having their three dogs for a few years, two decided they didn't like each other any more and can not be together.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

drno said:


> well , it's interesting that most if not all of the responses are from owners who do crate and rotate so there is a bit of bias in the responders ( intended or not).


Did you really not expect owners who crate and rotate to speak up giving what your opening post said?

There are alot of people who own 2 or more by coming across a dog who was in a bad situation and needed to get out of it.Wouldn't that be more selfish by saying 'well I already have one and it would more selfish of me to crate and rotate these dogs than to get it out of this bad situation.Welp this dog is starving,but damn it, I don't want it to spend any time in a crate'.
Dogs if crate trained right see their crate as a haven for them.I know mine will go and lay in their crate willingly if I leave the door open for them.Dogs like having a place of their own to go in.
Mine are out of their crates while I'm home and inside watching them.They are not allowed to play while indoors so this is fine for me.But the moment I leave my house they go in crates.The moment I go outside the remaining dogs left inside go in their crates.
Even when I only had one dog I would still put it in a crate when I left the house.There are too many things a dog can get into and digest that are not good for it or can kill it


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dixieland said:


> Even when I only had one dog I would still put it in a crate when I left the house.There are too many things a dog can get into and digest that are not good for it or can kill it


:goodpost:


----------



## drno (Jul 3, 2010)

as i stated , i knew that this post would be met with strong opinions. fire hazard, your attempt to edit my post suggests 2 things----you need to take a valium and chill out or attend an anger management session. i respect other's opinions - but i reserve the right to have mine.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

drno said:


> as i stated , i knew that this post would be met with strong opinions. fire hazard, your attempt to edit my post suggests 2 things----you need to take a valium and chill out or attend an anger management session. i respect other's opinions - but i reserve the right to have mine.


I don't think he was trying to edit your post just determine if you are just against having multiple pit type dogs even if you keep them separate through methods other than crating or if you are just strictly against crating animals 
although only he can tell you exactly what he meant when I read it the post didn't sound rude


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

drno said:


> as i stated , i knew that this post would be met with strong opinions. fire hazard, your attempt to edit my post suggests 2 things----you need to take a valium and chill out or attend an anger management session. i respect other's opinions - but i reserve the right to have mine.


He asked questions about your post, not one attempted to edit anything....

What exactly was your purpose in this thread anyhow? Were you just hoping people would agree with you or what? Most people post to learn, but you seems to have just wanted to point out that you think crating or owning multiple dogs is wrong and selfish and just wanted every one to know it.....Which is kinda dumb. You have it set in your head our dogs are missing out on something. If you have no interest in listening to those experience in actually doing what you are against and actually know what it is about and what it consists of then why bother with starting the thread at all? When you have never done something and have no experience for yourself you have no actual facts to base your opinion off of.


----------



## drno (Jul 3, 2010)

american_pit 13
all of my dogs have been crate trained as puppies. i am not against the training, nor am i against owning multiple dogs as i have 3 now and always had more than 1. some questions are rhetorical questions that are meant to stimulate thought - not look for information. i was not looking for advice!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

drno said:


> not look for information. i was not looking for advice!


Just looking to stir the pot...Ahh got it.


----------



## drno (Jul 3, 2010)

not stirring the pot--just looking to see if others feel the same way or not. so it was about crate and rotate. it just as well might have been about cropping or keeping dogs on chains as big as construction chains or any other topics that there are different opinions ( just to prevent a post or two i am not against cropping but unless i was putting my dog under anesthesia for another reason, i personally wouldn't do it.) if you agree with any particular position i may have or not makes no difference to me personally so don't take what i feel so personal. nobody is saying you are wrong--i just have another opinion


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

drno said:


> american_pit 13
> all of my dogs have been crate trained as puppies. i am not against the training, nor am i against owning multiple dogs as i have 3 now and always had more than 1. some questions are rhetorical questions that are meant to stimulate thought - not look for information. i was not looking for advice!


thats all you got from that?

It was full of advice as well.. answered and agreed if you couldn't tell. Maybe you have a problem with "legal English" which is simply how you write when communicating in the world especially when you are looking for advice. Short, clear, and precise....

Im always chill...... what are you talkin? "Im not lookin for information, just looking for advice." (your own words to more than one person) :hammer: advice is information.. here ya go from websters, I put the pertinent words in bold green so you don't miss them.

ad·vice   [ad-vahys] Show IPA
noun
1.
an opinion or recommendation offered as a guide to action, conduct, etc.: I shall act on your advice.
2.
a communication, especially from a distance,* containing information*: Advice from abroad* informs* us that the government has fallen. Recent diplomatic advices have been ominous.
3.
an official notification, especially one pertaining to a business agreement: an overdue advice.

...............................

opinions vary thats for sure no one was questioning that, only the manner you understand and communicate what your trying to say. Because your steppin on yourself. Im not being a d*ck, its important to be clear in understanding what your saying and what is being said. Before you go telling me how much you do and you are; the above is a lil example of what Im talking about. Especially when your wanting to start a heated debate otherwise you sound just like the media and media educated people.


----------



## drno (Jul 3, 2010)

firehazard-- learn how to read. "i was not looking for advice "


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

your right, I did not see that NOT in there.. Thats a double negative sentence which doesn't make sense anyway, I even read that two or three times before I posted. Thats My bad.. However I see nothing at this point relevant to anything pertinent. Like AmericanPit13 said: stirring the pot.. :flush: that


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

It's interesting to me that new posters/members come on a forum and either stir the pot or disagree with consistent responses from basically the whole forum - and they think the forum is wrong!! (I see this on all of the pit bull forums I'm on - and it's prolly true for ALL forums in general). ..... just happened on another forum and the person got all huffy saying, 'I can't believe I'm getting this response from this forum..." Helllloooooo?!?!?!?!?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HappyPuppy said:


> It's interesting to me that new posters/members come on a forum and either stir the pot or disagree with consistent responses from basically the whole forum - and they think the forum is wrong!! (I see this on all of the pit bull forums I'm on - and it's prolly true for ALL forums in general). ..... just happened on another forum and the person got all huffy saying, 'I can't believe I'm getting this response from this forum..." Helllloooooo?!?!?!?!?


Right!!!! Lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

I do not force my dogs in their crate... they willingly go lay down in there on their own..


----------



## Wallies_momma (Oct 30, 2012)

Here's my 2 cents on the issue...

I live in a household where essentially we "crate and rotate", each dog in my house however gets a room all to themselves instead of a crate, but that's only because we have the room. We have 4 pitbulls and a lab dalmation mix. There should actually only be 3 dogs in this house instead of 5, but because of the economical times my older brother and I have had to move back home and take our dogs (both pitbulls) with us. Our dogs are never alone together and some can have play time together where others can not. 
I believe if done correctly, crate and rotate is a fine way for a dog to live. Dogs sleep most the day anyway, and naturally by nature dogs are den animals so to many dogs a crate feels safe and comfortable to them. With adequate attention and exercise crate and rotate can work wonderfully! 
Let's not forget pit bulls are so over bred, if it weren't for multi-pit homes, a lot more of them would be put down. Especially if they are DA, so if crate and rotate is done correctly it can save a dogs life from either death or dog fighting destruction.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Wallies_momma said:


> Here's my 2 cents on the issue...
> 
> I live in a household where essentially we "crate and rotate", each dog in my house however gets a room all to themselves instead of a crate, but that's only because we have the room. We have 4 pitbulls and a lab dalmation mix. There should actually only be 3 dogs in this house instead of 5, but because of the economical times my older brother and I have had to move back home and take our dogs (both pitbulls) with us. Our dogs are never alone together and some can have play time together where others can not.
> I believe if done correctly, crate and rotate is a fine way for a dog to live. Dogs sleep most the day anyway, and naturally by nature dogs are den animals so to many dogs a crate feels safe and comfortable to them. With adequate attention and exercise crate and rotate can work wonderfully!
> Let's not forget pit bulls are so over bred, if it weren't for multi-pit homes, a lot more of them would be put down. Especially if they are DA, so if crate and rotate is done correctly it can save a dogs life from either death or dog fighting destruction.


:cheers: great post


----------

